# travel channel again



## cda (Mar 21, 2010)

Trying to stay in Manhattan in Oct.

Flying into La Guardia Airport.

Never been to New York before, and will more than likely not venture to far from Manhattan.

Looking for suggestions on hotels to stay in.

Not donald trump so looking less than the noraml 300.

Help!!!


----------



## JBI (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

If you're willing to stay closer to the airport and utilize mass transit, you could get a much better room rate...


----------



## texasbo (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

I prefer Midtown; you can walk all over Manhattan, and Grand Central is convenient (take the #4 train to Yankee Stadium). I usually stay in the Algonquin or the Roosevelt. I've spent less than 300/night a few times; it just depends on bookings. I typically do a package deal through Hotwire/Expedia/Travelocity/etc, and get a pretty good deal.

http://www.algonquinhotel.com/

http://www.theroosevelthotel.com/

edit: spelling


----------



## brudgers (Mar 22, 2010)

Re: travel channel again



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> If you're willing to stay closer to the airport and utilize mass transit, you could get a much better room rate...


Getting from Laguardia to The City on MTA requires a bus ride through Queens, before you can pick up the subway.

IMO not worth the time.

http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

any thoughts about staying directly across the river in queens, ad I mean directly across, so do not have to travel to far into manhattan???


----------



## texasbo (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again



			
				cda said:
			
		

> any thoughts about staying directly across the river in queens, ad I mean directly across, so do not have to travel to far into manhattan???


cda, in my opinion if this is your first time, do yourself a favor and stay in Manhattan. I think you'd be missing out on a lot if you didn't.

I checked Expedia yesterday just for grins, and several packages including airfare and hotel were less than 300/day, in Midtown.

Also, since you're flying into LGA, do yourself another favor, and take a cab into the City. Not a bus, not a shuttle, not a limo. Tell him you're in a hurry. You'll never forget it; trust me.


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

I got the airline tickets already two people roundtrip for 395 total

now trying to find a place to stay

I checked the places you linked and a little high right now, will keep checking since I have some time

if you saw something else please shoot it my way  thanks


----------



## brudgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

Get a place near the subway and you can get anywhere in a reasonable amount of time.

The issue with Laguardia is the bus ride...or the cost of a cab.

But I would also recommend being in the City for your first trip...in fact I'd recommend going right to the center of the universe and staying near Times Square.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

Ahhhhh the old Times Square .......such fond memories.

Cda,  take a cap it just might be the  "CASH CAB"


----------



## brudgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

Just out of curiosity, what do you intend to do while in NY?


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

usual tourist thing, never been there, and do not intend to venture far from manhattan. My daughter was there a few months ago and she had a great time.

We will though maybe rent a car and cruise up to see some fall leaves for a few days.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

If you and your traveling companion are ok with the subway, you can get uptown and downtown pretty quickly from Times Square for next to nothing in cost.  And the Broadway Shows are all right there, which is often a big deal, especially for the typical traveling companion..


----------



## peach (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

My son is in Jersey City.. quick trip into the city..

The last time I stayed in "the City".. Governor's Island was still government/military property.. and a cheap stay... I didn't leave anything in NYC that I need to go back for..


----------



## Mac (Mar 24, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

The subways aren't that difficult if you are riding around midtown or downtown. Just know what stop you want, and "stand clear of the closing doors". City people walk a lot, too!

I like the southern tip of Manhattan, Battery Park, etc but regret not taking the trip to Liberty.

Metropolitan Museum, Guggenhiem, MOMA, American Museum of Nat Hist (in Central Park) are all fabulous. The street vendors in SOHO and the Village are interesting too....


----------



## jar546 (Mar 25, 2010)

Re: travel channel again

You can get some better deals on great hotels in the financial district.  Midtown and the upper east/west are just a stones throw away.  You will pay higher rates in Midtown.  I never stayed anywhere under $300 per night so I have no recommendations.  Not that I can afford that but where we needed to be and where she would allow me to book are another thing.


----------

